# US family looking at possible move to Sicily



## kidoodle designs

My husband, our two children (8 and 5) our yellow lab and I are considering a move from the US to Italy, specifically the Palermo area. Any informantion reguarding schools and possible locations to check out homes would be greatly appreciated! many thanks, Monica


----------



## Karamia

Hello!
I can't give specific advice for that part of Sicily,just wanted to say Sicily is beautiful!
I live in Agrigento,approx 2 hours from Palermo.
We are currently in the UK as we are raising extra funds to finish our home but we are going back home next year.
My husband is from there and its a great place for children,I have two boys and they love it 

I hope you get a reply on areas soon 

Kara


----------



## kidoodle designs

*Thanks for the reply*

Thank you for your reply. Glad to hear you like Sicily. Our biggest questions lie around education as our children do not speak Italian and will have to learn it. We have been unsuccessful so far in finding any American or British international schools. Thanks again.


----------



## Karamia

I would think that closer to the larger cities of Palermo and Catania there may be options as to international schooling.
Thugh again,I am not sure on that.
I do read that the bulk are up in Italy itself catering to the bulk of expats who have settled there.

It wasn't a issue I dealt with ,my boys are bi-lingual,but my eldest did struggle for the first few months in school,but on a positive note he flourished and really took to the curriculum and the children and teachers alike were fantastic in helping him adjust and settle.

Are you planning to settle in Sicily fulltime?


----------



## barlettaborn

There is a least on international school in Palermo I'm pretty sure of that. The main problem is work, unless you've got your employment already sorted out its not a good idea to dive in head first.
Also my children picked up a new language instantly my youngest is bi-lingual and my eldest speaks 3 languages.

However it is a beautiful area.  Good Luck


----------

